# CPT code for Hospice billing



## tlwhlw (Jul 20, 2011)

I need help coding for physician visiting a Hospice patient: the physician went to the Hospice inpatient facility to see the patient. I know to use a Mod -GV and ICD9 code not related to the reason patient is on Hospice, but am having trouble with what CPT code to use......it's not a hospital, not connected in any way to a hospital. It is a facility only for inpatient Hospice care.

We have 2 Hospice organizations in our area with inpatient facilities so I know this scenario will happen again, especially since I work for a Geriatric physiciain office. Help!!??!!

Thank you!


----------

